# Health Certificate for dogs?



## Chemo (Jul 29, 2003)

Hello,

I have been hunting in ND for about five years and this is the first time I have heard about the need for a health certifate for the dogs. I am hearing different stories so I was hoping that someone hear can help me out. My vet says that I need the certificate, but the Dept of Agriculture says that is only needed when the animal stays more than 30 days. Another firend thinks that we have to have written proof of shots and vacinations from a vet and not just the tags. So I am confused and would appreciate any help you have to offer.

Many thanks,
Jeff


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

Here's what I could find on the ND Game & Fish website:

Dog Health Certificate Rule Rescinded
Unless there is a documented disease threat in North Dakota, hunters will not have to obtain import permits or health certificates for dogs before bringing them into the state.

The State Board of Animal Health recently rescinded the permit and veterinary inspection health certificate requirement for household pets brought into North Dakota. However, dogs must still meet state requirements for rabies vaccinations.

The requirement had been in effect for almost two years as a temporary response to an outbreak of foot-and-mouth disease in Europe. The rule, upon the attorney general's approval, still allows the state veterinarian to require import permits and health certificates for pets under certain circumstances, such as a disease threat.


----------



## Chemo (Jul 29, 2003)

Thanks drjongy,

We had another good hunt, this year. It was fun but the bird numbers were down, too much snow too earlier. The funny thing thing is that by 'coincidence' the local CO stopped by to talk to us, but asked nothing of the dogs...


----------

